# How to Install Google Market & Apps on CM7 Alpha TouchPad



## mtietje

1) Install CM7 as instructed, *but be sure to include the moboot zip and the ClockworkMod zip*!
2) Boot into Android and connect the TouchPad via USB as an External Storage device
3) Download the Google Apps zip for CyanogenMod 7 from http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Latest_Version/Google_Apps
4) Place the zipped file in the TouchPad file system
5) Reboot the TouchPad & use moboot to choose "ClockworkMod"
6) choose "install zip from sdcard"
7) choose "choose zip from sdcard"
8) find and select the "gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip" file you placed on the Touchpad
9) Google Market & apps will install
10) Reboot into CM7
11) Enjoy!

*Update: Installing Google Maps*
Here's the map install .zip for CM7: http://www.mediafire.com/?uo2togtqqsuxhgl

You can download it in the Android Browser. It will save the file in the "Download" folder. 
Reboot into ClockworkMOD using Moboot and install the .zip from SD card.

*Update 2: Install Marketplace Patch to allow all apps*
Download this zip: http://www.filesonic.com/file/2558502594
Install using the ClockworkMod method mentioned in this post.
Install Facebook, Dolphin Browser HD, etc.
Thanks to ReviewHorizon.com


----------



## alansmoth

I notice that for the moment, that the market filters out maps - any fix as yet?


----------



## neon123

It also filters out other apps, such as Facebook and Opera Mobile.


----------



## ncinerate

EDIT: Nevermind, fixed it. Had to manually boot back into webos using the usb-mode volume up trick, then installed moboot manually there in xterm and restarted. All good now. Ignore this post.

I must be doing something wrong here.

I installed everything as it seems was correct (put everything into the cminstall directory including the moboot zip file). I've got android up and running, but when I try to install this google apps package it asks me to reboot into clockworkmod recovery to install it.

I say go ahead, and it just reboots back into android, no install having taken place.....

What in the world am I doing wrong?

looks like somehow moboot didn't get installed at all actually - can't even get into webos at this point. Any way to install moboot once android is present?


----------



## Cody

SOLVED: Wipe all by ClockworkMod then re-install the CM7 Alpha.

My case is holding at cyanogen 7 screen after installed this zip, anyone can help?


----------



## Flacnvinyl

Edit: restart.. no problem.


----------



## toddyskates

ncinerate said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, fixed it. Had to manually boot back into webos using the usb-mode volume up trick, then installed moboot manually there in xterm and restarted. All good now. Ignore this post.
> 
> I must be doing something wrong here.
> 
> I installed everything as it seems was correct (put everything into the cminstall directory including the moboot zip file). I've got android up and running, but when I try to install this google apps package it asks me to reboot into clockworkmod recovery to install it.
> 
> I say go ahead, and it just reboots back into android, no install having taken place.....
> 
> What in the world am I doing wrong?
> 
> looks like somehow moboot didn't get installed at all actually - can't even get into webos at this point. Any way to install moboot once android is present?


having the same exact problem here. woooof. any help anyone?


----------



## Flacnvinyl

When I went into recovery it says

Loading '/boot/uImage.ClockworkMod'...OK
Checking uImage... Invalid Data CRC

BOOT FAILED!

Press SELECT to continue

The file/s are there, but it fails. Any suggestions?


----------



## ncinerate

toddyskates said:


> having the same exact problem here. woooof. any help anyone?


Easy to fix, a bit annoying as I can't figure out how I actually messed up to begin with.

Anyway:
Fixing it isn't entirely simple, but not too bad either. First, boot the touchpad while holding the volume up. Once the USB symbol is up, you need to plug the touchpad into the computer and go back to your command line.

Go to where you put your moboot file (the file unzipped from the moboot package you downloaded).

In my case, I had to type:

cd /users/home/desktop

(I had my file unzipped on my desktop).

Once there, you type:

novacom boot mem:// <uImage.moboot_0.3.3

Now it'll pop up a boot menu on the touchpad, quickly use the volume up/down buttons to get into webos.

Once in webos, load up executah and xterm, and utilize xterm to finish the install process for moboot:

mount -o remount,rw /boot
cd /boot
cp /path/to/uImage.moboot_0.3.3 .

(in the above line, you would put the path to your moboot 0.3.3 file, so if you moved it to your touchpad's /media/internal directory you'd type cd /media/internal/uImage.moboot_0.3.3 .

Also note the period at the VERY end of that line IS necessary).
Now you continue:

rm uImage
ln -s uImage.moboot_0.3.3 uImage
ln -s uImage-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin uImage.webOS
echo "webOS" >moboot.default
sync

Just like that, you have a boot menu and everything will work. NOW download the google marketplace .zip file, put it in your /media/internal, go to your file manager and tap on it inside android and it'll ask to go to clockwork to install. Say yes and you're DONE!

There is NO need to wipe the touchpad at this point. Just do the steps above and you fixed your problem.


----------



## ncinerate

toddyskates said:


> having the same exact problem here. woooof. any help anyone?


Easy to fix, a bit annoying as I can't figure out how I actually messed up to begin with.

Anyway:
Fixing it isn't entirely simple, but not too bad either. First, boot the touchpad while holding the volume up. Once the USB symbol is up, you need to plug the touchpad into the computer and go back to your command line.

Go to where you put your moboot file (the file unzipped from the moboot package you downloaded).

In my case, I had to type:

cd /users/home/desktop

(I had my file unzipped on my desktop).

Once there, you type:

novacom boot mem:// <uImage.moboot_0.3.3

Now it'll pop up a boot menu on the touchpad, quickly use the volume up/down buttons to get into webos.

Once in webos, load up executah and xterm, and utilize xterm to finish the install process for moboot:

mount -o remount,rw /boot
cd /boot
cp /path/to/uImage.moboot_0.3.3 .

(in the above line, you would put the path to your moboot 0.3.3 file, so if you moved it to your touchpad's /media/internal directory you'd type cd /media/internal/uImage.moboot_0.3.3 .

Also note the period at the VERY end of that line IS necessary).
Now you continue:

rm uImage
ln -s uImage.moboot_0.3.3 uImage
ln -s uImage-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin uImage.webOS
echo "webOS" >moboot.default
sync

Just like that, you have a boot menu and everything will work. NOW download the google marketplace .zip file, put it in your /media/internal, go to your file manager and tap on it inside android and it'll ask to go to clockwork to install. Say yes and you're DONE!

There is NO need to wipe the touchpad at this point. Just do the steps above and you fixed your problem.


----------



## Flacnvinyl

What about clockwork mod. Any suggestion for that issue? I thought I had installed everything but I am getting the error listed above when I attempt to boot into cwm. Moboot is installed, no problem there.


----------



## CiscoStud

Am I missing something here??

I can boot into CWA just fine but I can't change any settings with touch???

Anyone??

Nevermind......just use volume buttons!


----------



## RafficaX

Flacnvinyl said:


> When I went into recovery it says
> 
> Loading '/boot/uImage.ClockworkMod'...OK
> Checking uImage... Invalid Data CRC
> 
> BOOT FAILED!
> 
> Press SELECT to continue
> 
> The file/s are there, but it fails. Any suggestions?


i keep getting this too. how do we fix getting into recovery?


----------



## sandman

"Flacnvinyl said:


> When I went into recovery it says
> 
> Loading '/boot/uImage.ClockworkMod'...OK
> Checking uImage... Invalid Data CRC
> 
> BOOT FAILED!
> 
> Press SELECT to continue
> 
> The file/s are there, but it fails. Any suggestions?


I am getting the exact same thing. Please help.


----------



## torso

SOLVED:

Hi guys, having an issue installing gapps.

On first installation I installed CM7, ClockWorkmod and Moboot. Everything appears fine; I have the boot menu and all start options work, including cwm. However, I cannot install gapps.'

I got the file, and I've tried using ACMEinstaller (tried both keeping original file name and renaming to update-gappsetc). Gapps are not installed.

Tried through cwn by installing zip file, seems to work but installation loading bar never finishes although it says installation finished. No apps are installed.

I've also tried opening zip file in Android and choosing installation through cwm. cwm starts the installation but halts and shows an exclamation mark - nothing more.

Any ideas?

EDIT2: Gapps (Market) icon only appeared after WiFI was enabled.. Go figure.


----------



## sandman

Flacnvinyl said:


> When I went into recovery it says
> 
> Loading '/boot/uImage.ClockworkMod'...OK
> Checking uImage... Invalid Data CRC
> 
> BOOT FAILED!
> 
> Press SELECT to continue
> 
> The file/s are there, but it fails. Any suggestions?


I have the exact same issue. Can anybody help? I have tried reflashing CWM but it didnt help.


----------



## ro6666lt

Thanks for the How-to, but moved to TP General & stickied to keep things as tidy as possible.


----------



## sandman

Never mind, got it working. Dont really know what I did, reinstalled CWR a couple of times and also reflashed Gapps and it finally appeared.


----------



## Flacnvinyl

Update: I used webdoctor, wiped everything clean, reinstalled with these files in my cminstall directory... and it works. Everything is great...

gapps-gb-20110828-signed
moboot_0.3.3
update-cm-7.1.0
update-cwm_


----------



## halcut

mtietje said:


> 4) Place the zipped file in the TouchPad file system


How do I place the downloaded gapps zip file in touchpad file system when logged into CM7?


----------



## mtietje

halcut said:


> How do I place the downloaded gapps zip file in touchpad file system when logged into CM7?


Connect via USB, put the device in storage mode, copy over the .zip file.

Then you'll reboot into ClockworkMod and install. You can drop the zip file anywhere.

~mtietje


----------



## mtietje

ro6666lt said:


> Thanks for the How-to, but moved to TP General & stickied to keep things as tidy as possible.


Thanks. My first post in these forums and I haven't fully gotten the hang of where everything goes. Appreciate it!


----------



## daki

hmmm.. didn't find a answer.

but i did the things from the frist post, market appeared after this, but no googlemail, facebook etc. app?

how can i get them?


----------



## mtietje

daki said:


> hmmm.. didn't find a answer.
> 
> but i did the things from the frist post, market appeared after this, but no googlemail, facebook etc. app?
> 
> how can i get them?


Download them from the Market.


----------



## mtietje

daki said:


> hmmm.. didn't find a answer.
> 
> but i did the things from the frist post, market appeared after this, but no googlemail, facebook etc. app?
> 
> how can i get them?


Download them from the Market.


----------



## daki

ah ok.. then i've to wait, until the problem is finished, that not all apps are avaibale? (read about facebook app, and propably gmail?)


----------



## Brawlking

For those of us that didnt get CWM to install correctly the first time, there are a few ways to install these Gapps. One is sideloading, if you can get SWM to see your TP, I couldnt. And then you can follow basically the same process as the CM7 install, but instead of the CM7 zip file, just put the Gapps zip file into the "cminstall" folder, it will install the Gapps for you.


----------



## mtietje

daki said:


> ah ok.. then i've to wait, until the problem is finished, that not all apps are avaibale? (read about facebook app, and propably gmail?)


Yeah, not all apps are ready. Gmail works though.


----------



## phillyfisher

everything was great - until i rebooted, now i can't get wifi to work. Not even after several reboots.

I even reinstalled everything.

Wifi worked fine the very first time i booted into cm7.


----------



## daki

hmm - i can't find the "gmail" app in the market? (https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.gm&feature=search_result)


----------



## phillyfisher

ok - i some how fixed the problem. I went into webOS and turned on and off the wifi then rebooted to CM7 and it was fine... weird. TRY THAT IF IT HAPPENS TO YOU!


----------



## DirtyHands

is anyone getting " there is insufficient space on the device" when downloading an app ?


----------



## doctheseus

i did not install the CM recovery, how can i install Googapps...


----------



## mtietje

daki said:


> hmm - i can't find the "gmail" app in the market? (https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.gm&feature=search_result)


 https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.gm


----------



## mtietje

I believe you could recreate the cminsatall folder, throw the Google Market .zip inthere, and install with ACMEInstall, but I've not tested this...


----------



## mtietje

doctheseus said:


> i did not install the CM recovery, how can i install Googapps...


 I believe you could recreate the cminsatall folder, throw the Google Market .zip inthere, and install with
ACMEInstall, but I've not tested this.. .


----------



## daki

"this application is not available at your location" (or something like this in german..)


----------



## mtietje

daki said:


> "this application is not available at your location" (or something like this in german..)


there's your answer.


----------



## smokenbiskits

you can do this...cwm doesn't install because it says there isn't enough space...i'm going to try a different order of install, i did mboot, cm7, gapps before i realized cwm didn't work, i'll try cwm earlier



mtietje said:


> I believe you could recreate the cminsatall folder, throw the Google Market .zip inthere, and install with ACMEInstall, but I've not tested this...


----------



## Kairus

Anyone else getting your phone may not be provisioned for data services, blah blah, when trying to install market? My wifi connection is active, and works in browser.


----------



## smokenbiskits

the mboot and cwm need to be installed first, this gives cwm enough 'room', next gapps and cm7


----------



## angel_2005jo

hi guys
I did all the step , and did the sittings , but the market did not show up after than , any idea ?


----------



## Padillla

I am experienced in android from 3 prevoius devices, but this never happened to me before. 
Market is there, works perfectly, but once I try to install any app, it keeps Downloading the app forever and ever, I know this is not a CM issue, its Market or google issue, just wanna know if some of you guys have been in the same situation and did you find a solution.

After google I tried:

Deleting the market cache and data.
Reinstalling gapps via CWM.
Moving apps in SD to internal data then deleting .android secure folder
Uninstalling Market from Titaniumbackup and then re installing from it.
deleting cache/ dalvik cache.
Fixing permissions

None of those things worked ,


----------



## Padillla

I also hate double posts, sorry.


----------



## ZacHolley

phillyfisher said:


> everything was great - until i rebooted, now i can't get wifi to work. Not even after several reboots.
> 
> I even reinstalled everything.
> 
> Wifi worked fine the very first time i booted into cm7.


exactly the same here blah


----------



## daki

mtietje said:


> there's your answer.


but on my phone it works fine?!


----------



## Padillla

daki said:


> but on my phone it works fine?!


Get market enabler, and set it to Att or tmobile, whatever you like, havent tried, but in my phone the message disappears.


----------



## 27scoob

I have a CWM problen to getting the error .. tried a new "cminstall" folder with just CWM in it rebooted into usb and tried the acmeinstaller cmd line and I get an acces denied errror ? Any ideas ? Thanks !


----------



## qazafee

When I went into recovery it says

Loading '/boot/uImage.ClockworkMod'...OK
Checking uImage... Invalid Data CRC

BOOT FAILED!

Press SELECT to continue

tell me what shd I do now ???

thanks


----------



## 27scoob

qazafee said:


> When I went into recovery it says
> 
> Loading '/boot/uImage.ClockworkMod'...OK
> Checking uImage... Invalid Data CRC
> 
> BOOT FAILED!
> 
> Press SELECT to continue
> 
> tell me what shd I do now ???
> 
> thanks


Me too.... Tried to do another "cminstall" folder in webOs and then rebooted into usbmode and tried the ACmeInstaller cmd , but I get an access denied error ... Any ideas anyone ??? Thanks !!!


----------



## Rescuer

Padillla said:


> I am experienced in android from 3 prevoius devices, but this never happened to me before.
> Market is there, works perfectly, but once I try to install any app, it keeps Downloading the app forever and ever, I know this is not a CM issue, its Market or google issue, just wanna know if some of you guys have been in the same situation and did you find a solution.
> 
> After google I tried:
> 
> Deleting the market cache and data.
> Reinstalling gapps via CWM.
> Moving apps in SD to internal data then deleting .android secure folder
> Uninstalling Market from Titaniumbackup and then re installing from it.
> deleting cache/ dalvik cache.
> Fixing permissions
> 
> None of those things worked ,


my downloads were frozen too.

i closed the google market, went back in, and it finally worked.
downloaded and installed a live wallpaper so far


----------



## _ThaNerd_

I installed the CM7 but how do I install the other two things (moboot and ClockworkMod)? I had the zip files in the cminstall folder during installation.


----------



## nikkarus

So I installed everything properly but my problem is is I can't connect to my google account because I can't edit wifi settings, any ideas?


----------



## _ThaNerd_

I can't select anything else in moboot...it doesn't let me...


----------



## _ThaNerd_

Nevermind figured out it was the volume button to go up and down...


----------



## haragan

HI, I copied the google market zip to touchpad after installing android as explained in this thread and rebooted but after hitting arrow down to select boot clockworkmod my touchpad got stuck on the moboot 0.3.3 screen. I can arrow up and down but nothing happens. I've held the power button down with no luck. Any suggestions? I copied all three files to cminstall folder, rebooted and ran the install without any problems until now.

Thank you!


----------



## haragan

OK so if you hold the power button down and the home button at the same time the touchpad will reset but I've noticed that if I use the volume to select anything the screen will freeze and the countdown stops. If I don't move anything Android boots with no issues


----------



## canyonde63

daki said:


> ah ok.. then i've to wait, until the problem is finished, that not all apps are avaibale? (read about facebook app, and propably gmail?)


this works... anyone who gets an error trying to load clockworkmod do this and you will have no problems!


----------



## 27scoob

canyonde63 said:


> this works... anyone who gets an error trying to load clockworkmod do this and you will have no problems!


?????? Do what exactly ???? What are you saying to do ? What are your instructions ?

I think you are just saying this is how to get gapps. I thought you had a fix for CWM not installing , I read that the reason for most CMW fails is having an overclock kernel installed on the Touchpad during the CM7 install . you can boot into recovery by place the clockWork img into the novacom folder and then going into usb mode and going into cmd where novacom is and typing ... novacom boot mem:// < uImage.ClockworkMod and this will boot you into recovery but you have to do this each time you want to go into recovery which means you will need to be plugged into a PC\Mac everfy time also . I hope there is a fix for this soon..


----------



## BR_Impulse

qazafee said:


> When I went into recovery it says
> 
> Loading '/boot/uImage.ClockworkMod'...OK
> Checking uImage... Invalid Data CRC
> 
> BOOT FAILED!
> 
> Press SELECT to continue
> 
> tell me what shd I do now ???
> 
> thanks


Same problem.



27scoob said:


> ?????? Do what exactly ???? What are you saying to do ? What are your instructions ?
> 
> I think you are just saying this is how to get gapps. I thought you had a fix for CWM not installing , I read that the reason for most CMW fails is having an overclock kernel installed on the Touchpad during the CM7 install . you can boot into recovery by place the clockWork img into the novacom folder and then going into usb mode and going into cmd where novacom is and typing ... novacom boot mem:// < uImage.ClockworkMod and this will boot you into recovery but you have to do this each time you want to go into recovery which means you will need to be plugged into a PC\Mac everfy time also . I hope there is a fix for this soon..


I can definitely say that I used an OC kernel when I installed this (Uberkernel with 1.5GHz OC) and have this issue, so maybe that's the reason. Should we just webosdoctor this and then reinstall everything from scratch I wonder...


----------



## shywolf28

I had the same issues when i loaded my touchpad, everytime i would go to the boot menu and tried to go to clockwork it will say boot failed, not installed...this is what i did and it resolved the issue..Just to let you know i have f15c overclocked on my touchpad
found it in another post, credit goes to nemosomen
1. unzip the update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip file into the same directory as Novacom
2. Make sure your touchpad is plugged into your computer, and reboot it while holding volume up. You should see a USB icon.
3. In the command line, browse to the directory Novacom is installed in.
4. Type this into the command line prompt exacty

novacom boot mem:// < uImage.ClockworkMod

you should now be able to flash gapps or whatever else you need to install (except moboot, which you need to use ACMEInstaller to install)


----------



## BR_Impulse

shywolf28 said:


> I had the same issues when i loaded my touchpad, everytime i would go to the boot menu and tried to go to clockwork it will say boot failed, not installed...this is what i did and it resolved the issue..
> found it in another post, credit goes to nemosomen
> 1. unzip the update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip file into the same directory as Novacom
> 2. Make sure your touchpad is plugged into your computer, and reboot it while holding volume up. You should see a USB icon.
> 3. In the command line, browse to the directory Novacom is installed in.
> 4. Type this into the command line prompt exacty
> 
> novacom boot mem:// < uImage.ClockworkMod
> 
> you should now be able to flash gapps or whatever else you need to install (except moboot, which you need to use ACMEInstaller to install)


Excellent! Thanks! Also found that reeso3000 from the other thread http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7867-ClockworkMod had this too, but the step by step instructions are greatly appreciated. Thanks to you both!


----------



## brado23

I installed google apps and the installation went fine. The wizard ran when I booted up and listed all of the google apps. I clicked on Gmail and installed that then it seemed to exit. The android market appears on my device and works (I can download and install other appliications) and Gmail works fine, but I can't see a lot of the other Google Apps on my device or in the market including Google Maps. Have I done something wrong, or is it simply a filtering problem in Google Market with this build?

EDIT: dw, just found Sonofskywalker3's app pack for the missing apps. They are being filtered out in the store apparntly.


----------



## daki

27scoob said:


> I have a CWM problen to getting the error .. tried a new "cminstall" folder with just CWM in it rebooted into usb and tried the acmeinstaller cmd line and I get an acces denied errror ? Any ideas ? Thanks !


thank you!


----------



## xicious

This is excellent, I just feel like I got an even better deal on the touchpad.


----------



## Tek

I followed the instructions and ran through the setup wizard. Clicked on finish, but I'm not seeing any icon for the marketplace. In fact now I have a box at the top that says problem loading widget which I would assume is where the marketplace would be located at? I'm not seeing it anywhere else.

Anyway I can do the setup wizard again or? Going on the marketplace via the web states I don't have any devices.

edit: *nevermind, I'm dumb...and the loading widget part is where the google search was before, I believe *


----------



## shywolf28

Your welcome


----------



## orateam

For those looking to get facebook, maps, etc.. 
go to market.android.com from the cynanogen OS in touchpad. select the app and when asked, don't go to the market, stay on the browser. Hit download and install, voila, worked for me.


----------



## Thiswho

Didn't work for me  it says "you have no devices registered to this account"


----------



## MathewSK81

Didn't work for me either. Asked me which device I wanted to install to and only my Incredible is listed.


----------



## mtietje

Here's the CM7 install .zip for Google Maps: http://www.mediafire.com/?uo2togtqqsuxhgl

You can download the .zip right in the Android browser, then reboot into ClockworkMod and install the .zip. It will download it to the "Download" folder.


----------



## homerjay99

anyone find a way to get google talk to install?


----------



## lferrante

I already installed CM7 and the boot menu, but I didn't install clockwork. How can I install clockwork now to get g-apps?

I tried copying the zip file into a new cminstall folder and running novaterm but it doesn't work.


----------



## shywolf28

I had the same issues when i loaded my touchpad, everytime i would go to the boot menu and tried to go to clockwork it will say boot failed, not installed...this is what i did and it resolved the issue..Just to let you know i have f15c overclocked on my touchpad found it in another post, credit goes to nemosomen 1. unzip the update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip file into the same directory as Novacom 2. Make sure your touchpad is plugged into your computer, and reboot it while holding volume up. You should see a USB icon. 3. In the command line, browse to the directory Novacom is installed in. 4. Type this into the command line prompt exacty

novacom boot mem:// < uImage.ClockworkMod

you should now be able to flash gapps or whatever else you need to install (except moboot, which you need to use ACMEInstaller to install)


----------



## shywolf28

I had the same issues when i loaded my touchpad, everytime i would go to the boot menu and tried to go to clockwork it will say boot failed, not installed...this is what i did and it resolved the issue..Just to let you know i have f15c overclocked on my touchpad found it in another post, credit goes to nemosomen 1. unzip the update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip file into the same directory as Novacom 2. Make sure your touchpad is plugged into your computer, and reboot it while holding volume up. You should see a USB icon. 3. In the command line, browse to the directory Novacom is installed in. 4. Type this into the command line prompt exacty

novacom boot mem:// < uImage.ClockworkMod

you should now be able to flash gapps or whatever else you need to install (except moboot, which you need to use ACMEInstaller to install)


----------



## lferrante

That worked thanks. But now I can't boot to it because it's not on the mboot menu. Argh. Any ideas?

I tried that uimage process with the moboot files extracted but it just loads it up instead of installing it. I need to edit the boot menu somehow?


----------



## soricon

lferrante,

Did you actually install the Clockwork during the initial stage? You can try to re-install it by creating the cminstall folder again and then copying the file into it and perform the ACMEInstaller magic again from the command line.
or check this tutorial, one of the best I found describing the whole process including Google/Amazon market, overclock, and so on.

http://reviewhorizon.com/2011/10/how-to-install-cyanogenmod-on-hp-touchpad/


----------



## soricon

duplicate post


----------



## lferrante

No, Clockwork was skipped during the initial install.

I tried the acmeinstaller method with the Clockwork zip file but no luck.

I just realized to try this command with the unzipped file like what shywolf said and I can manually boot to clockwork
novacom boot mem:// < uImage.ClockworkMod

gapps is installing now


----------



## lferrante

duplicate


----------



## shywolf28

Glad I could help


----------



## MrShed123

brado23 said:


> I installed google apps and the installation went fine. The wizard ran when I booted up and listed all of the google apps. I clicked on Gmail and installed that then it seemed to exit. The android market appears on my device and works (I can download and install other appliications) and Gmail works fine, but I can't see a lot of the other Google Apps on my device or in the market including Google Maps. Have I done something wrong, or is it simply a filtering problem in Google Market with this build?
> 
> EDIT: dw, just found Sonofskywalker3's app pack for the missing apps. They are being filtered out in the store apparntly.


Can you advise where?? This is the problem I'm having. Anyone have a link for this??


----------



## shywolf28

You can download them from my file
http://www.box.net/shared/ub7hsgiueb8egc3ixzdk


----------



## ns6490

I followed all the directions, and the gapps zip file appeared to install fine in ClockworkMod. But on reboot, the Market app does not appear in the launcher. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get it to show up? Thanks.


----------



## ns6490

double post


----------



## shan

I Installed Android market, i get account error. I tried to go to

settings-accounts and sync- add account

it gives me only option to add corporate account. no other account adding option is there????


----------



## jinchoung

w00t.. got everything working! dang! what a difference a vibrant marketplace makes in transforming this tablet from quasi door stop to super cool gadget.

but at the risk of asking a stupid question (total android noob),

how come we couldn't update these files using the rom manager? is it like a windows thing where you can't update certain system things without rebooting or while the system is running?

thanks.

jin


----------



## AbsoluteZero

ns6490 said:


> I followed all the directions, and the gapps zip file appeared to install fine in ClockworkMod. But on reboot, the Market app does not appear in the launcher. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get it to show up? Thanks.


Sign into your Google account in Settings->Accounts&Syncs and afterwards Market should appear in your app drawer.


jinchoung said:


> w00t.. got everything working! dang! what a difference a vibrant marketplace makes in transforming this tablet from quasi door stop to super cool gadget.
> but at the risk of asking a stupid question (total android noob),
> how come we couldn't update these files using the rom manager? is it like a windows thing where you can't update certain system things without rebooting or while the system is running?
> thanks.
> jin


Koush hasn't added support in RM for the device yet. Give it a little time.


----------



## jinchoung

ahh... so it's just not implemented yet but that should be possible? cool got it. i was just wondering if for some reason, you necessarily had to be logged out of android.

thanks much.

jin


----------



## MrShed123

Anyone else finding that navigation in google maps crashes as soon as you press the navigation button?


----------



## ns6490

AbsoluteZero said:


> Sign into your Google account in Settings->Accounts&Syncs and afterwards Market should appear in your app drawer.


Thanks for the tip. I'm still baffled because, like shan, when I go to Accounts & Syncs, I do not see an option for a Google account, only for an Exchange account. I'm wondering why I can't access the option for the Google account.


----------



## hub

I've obviously done something wrong. 

I am now stuck on a screen with an exclamation point within a triangle and a green android robot. Unable to turn the touchpad off. Any ideas?


----------



## XBrav

You can turn the TP off by holding down Home + Power for no less than 15 seconds.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

I just bought the thumb keyboard app and it DL'd, but I don't know how to enable it?


----------



## House22

*Calendar Sync*

When I first installed CM7, I installed CM7, CWM, moboot, and gapps all at the same time. I was able to put in and sync my google account. I've had no problems with gmail, music, or the marketplace and I've been able to sideload apps like facebook and twitter.

The problem I've been running into is the calendar on my TP won't completely sync with my google calendar. It seems to sync some "appointments" but not all of them. I've tried the manual sync multiple times. I've wiped the cache and reinstalled gapps but that didn't work. And I've tried to sideload the calendar.apk from my phone onto the TP but that didn't work either.

I'm out of ideas and I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem and if they got it fixed.

*Yes, I understand this is an alpha and a bunch of stuff doesn't work. But I've read all of this thread and the main CM7 thread and I didn't come across this issue, so I am assuming the problem is mine and not the build.


----------



## mangkie

Is there a way for the android market to recognize the touchpad so we can download via web browser?


----------



## skumar

You saved my day, thx.
Question, after Android install, tablet didn't start couple of times even after pressing start button long time, after I plugged it into power, I was able to bring it on. I didn't have this issue when I just had webOS. I will have to check the forums.


----------



## Padillla

Padillla said:


> I am experienced in android from 3 prevoius devices, but this never happened to me before.
> Market is there, works perfectly, but once I try to install any app, it keeps Downloading the app forever and ever, I know this is not a CM issue, its Market or google issue, just wanna know if some of you guys have been in the same situation and did you find a solution.
> 
> After google I tried:
> 
> Deleting the market cache and data.
> Reinstalling gapps via CWM.
> Moving apps in SD to internal data then deleting .android secure folder
> Uninstalling Market from Titaniumbackup and then re installing from it.
> deleting cache/ dalvik cache.
> Fixing permissions
> 
> None of those things worked ,


Nobody has a bone to throw me? 
I found something related to port 5228 in the router... But am not sure if that is the problem.. i can download at college and other people's house but not at my own house. ..


----------



## Noisy Crow

Padillla said:


> Nobody has a bone to throw me?
> I found something related to port 5228 in the router... But am not sure if that is the problem.. i can download at college and other people's house but not at my own house. ..


Read up on the Wifi channel issue..... try changing the channel on your AP.


----------



## orateam

if all you want is the Ipad Look and feel of gmail, try this link
https://mail.google.com/mail/mu/#tl/Inbox


----------



## gyasih

Any idea why I get an error when trying to purchase apps? I can download free ones fine. Thanks


----------



## TheRealBeesley

gyasih said:


> Any idea why I get an error when trying to purchase apps? I can download free ones fine. Thanks


I cant do anything on the market anymore. It wont even update my installed apps. Getting frustrating


----------



## tsaxman

EDIT: FIXED!!! 
Duh!! I've downloaded and installed the wrong version of the GApps (CyanogenMod 6 instead CyanogenMod 7) from here: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Latest_Version/Google_Apps



ns6490 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm still baffled because, like shan, when I go to Accounts & Syncs, I do not see an option for a Google account, only for an Exchange account. I'm wondering why I can't access the option for the Google account.


I am stuck with this same problem: Only exchange account settings. And if I try to use my GMail account settings, I get the error: 'Unable to open connection to server"

What am I missing?


----------



## antmatz

TheRealBeesley said:


> I cant do anything on the market anymore. It wont even update my installed apps. Getting frustrating


Same Here.
Tried to install ADW EX Launcher bur download will not process.

Otherwise very impressed..hats off to all involved.


----------



## joinertek

Has anyone been able to install Friendcaster Tab?


----------



## ironman

HOW TO FIX F$%CKED UP MARKET:

1.


Code:


on ADB:<br />
    adb remount <br />
    adb shell rm -f /system/app/Vending.apk <br />
<br />
[OR]<br />
<br />
on Terminal Emulator:<br />
    su <br />
    mount -o rw,remount /system <br />
    rm -f /system/app/Vending.apk

2. install gapps.....zip

3. install marketfix.zip


----------



## rio2011

Do I do this on alpha2? Or does alpha2 already have this?


----------



## ironman

rio2011 said:


> Do I do this on alpha2? Or does alpha2 already have this?


as far as I know, cyanogenmod has NEVER included google apps including and not limited to the Android Marketplace. so yes you do on either.


----------



## Lionel

hello, so i installed cyanogen 7 perfect on my hp touchpad and its up and running now, but now i wanted to download gApps and i went to this link "http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Latest_Version/Google_Apps" which i downloaded the gApps link for CM7 and i inserted this in the hp touchpad folder and then rebooted the touchpad and then when i get into install zip from storage card folder, when i select "gapps-gb-20110828-signed"...it doesnt have those options of NO,NO,NO,YES,NO...it just has META-Inf or System, so i dont know if im doing something wrong, by the way im using a MAC, someone pleaseee help!!


----------



## calris

ironman43 said:


> as far as I know, cyanogenmod has NEVER included google apps including and not limited to the Android Marketplace. so yes you do on either.


They used to, but got hit with a cease-and-desist clicky


----------



## rio2011

ironman43 said:


> as far as I know, cyanogenmod has NEVER included google apps including and not limited to the Android Marketplace. so yes you do on either.


Thanks. I was concerned that alpha2 already had the update, and didn't want to overwrite anything newer, with the update in this thread.

But, yes, looks like alpha2 doesn't have the update. I did the update from this thread and now have the Market app.


----------



## rio2011

I'm on CM7 alpha2. I didn't do "Update 2: Install Marketplace Patch to allow all apps".
I was able to install Dolphin Browser HD. What gives?
I thought you needed to do that update to install Dolphin Browser HD?
Or, am I misunderstanding the purpose of that update?
What does it mean to "allow all apps"?


----------



## ironman

rio2011 said:


> I'm on CM7 alpha2. I didn't do "Update 2: Install Marketplace Patch to allow all apps".
> I was able to install Dolphin Browser HD. What gives?
> I thought you needed to do that update to install Dolphin Browser HD?
> Or, am I misunderstanding the purpose of that update?
> What does it mean to "allow all apps"?


search Amazon or Friendcaster pro


----------



## dushi

Hi,

I just installed Market on my touch pad...

When i clicked it from menu it prompted me to create/sign in to google account.

I provided my log in details... But its not completing the setup. Using browser i am able log in into gmail in touchpad..

Is any one facing similar kind of issue?


----------



## dud3nextdoor

I installed CM7 successfully and able to install App from Android Market but when the battery dies, it wouldn't boot at all. Any ideas?


----------



## glenniek

Please help!
Have followed all instuctions and now I have a bricked TPad.
Webos doctor will not go past 12%
All I get is a triangle with www.palm.com/rom
What should I do?


----------



## viper3two

Question on this. I am able to download apps, purchase them as well. However there are alot of apps that I do not SEE when I do a search, so I have to look elsewhere. For example, if I do a search for "Launcher Pro", the results show 4472 results. If I click on that, I can scroll down and get about 80 or so results, but not 4472..... Is there something wrong or is that the way the market is filtering for the pad?
Thanks!


----------



## Nyynym

Market was working fine until yesterday. But now I am getting a "no connection" message every time I open the market while I have wifi connection. Everything else works, I can browse the web so I know I'm connected but the market keeps on saying that I'm not connected. I tried rebooting and everything but nothing helps. What should I do?


----------



## pchieng

SOVED:

I was able to install CM7 and the Google apps with no issue. But then I formatted/factory resetted my touchpad which basically wiped all apps and account info from the tp. Now...every time I try to install Google apps, nothing happens! Any idea what's going on?? Thanks!

I actually see the Market app in Settings > Applications > All, but it's not on the homepage or app drawer..I don't get it...



torso said:


> SOLVED:
> 
> Hi guys, having an issue installing gapps.
> 
> On first installation I installed CM7, ClockWorkmod and Moboot. Everything appears fine; I have the boot menu and all start options work, including cwm. However, I cannot install gapps.'
> 
> I got the file, and I've tried using ACMEinstaller (tried both keeping original file name and renaming to update-gappsetc). Gapps are not installed.
> 
> Tried through cwn by installing zip file, seems to work but installation loading bar never finishes although it says installation finished. No apps are installed.
> 
> I've also tried opening zip file in Android and choosing installation through cwm. cwm starts the installation but halts and shows an exclamation mark - nothing more.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT2: Gapps (Market) icon only appeared after WiFI was enabled.. Go figure.


----------



## Varemenos

Did anyone manage to find a way to purchase apps from the market with TP?


----------



## bma2010

mtietje said:


> *Update 2: Install Marketplace Patch to allow all apps*
> Download this zip: http://www.filesonic...file/2558502594
> Install using the ClockworkMod method mentioned in this post.
> Install Facebook, Dolphin Browser HD, etc.
> Thanks to ReviewHorizon.com


Can Some one Please upload the UPDATE2 to a different site? This site doesnt allowing the download while I am using personal hotspot.

Thanks
BMA


----------



## cheweez78

tsaxman said:


> EDIT: FIXED!!!
> Duh!! I've downloaded and installed the wrong version of the GApps (CyanogenMod 6 instead CyanogenMod 7) from here: http://wiki.cyanogen...ion/Google_Apps


Thanks!
I followed the link you provided and placed the downloaded cm7 zip file into my cminstaller folder then ran the novacom command and it loaded the Market after the tablet came up. AFter that it asked me to create or login with my gmail account. Thanks again for this link, i've been looking for it!

G


----------



## MCortez815

EDIT: SOLVED

Hey everyone, I'm having an issue getting this to work. Everything is properly installed (Moboot, cwm, cm7) but whenever I boot into cwm and choose to apply the GApps zip, it goes through installation, but at the last second aborts. It says "Installing updates..." and immediately after says "Installation aborted" and a triangle with an exclamation point appears, and thats it. I've tried acme installing the apps and ive tried this method, both multiple times and i cant get them to install. can someone help?

EDIT: Apparently redownloading the gapps package worked for me. Weird.


----------



## zaffzaff

What is the exact name of the folder we're supposed to put the .zips in? When mounted as a tumbdrive there is no folder called "Touchpad file system"


----------



## theevilcartman888

My Touchpad came pre-installed with CyanogenMod 7 and I had no problem downloading from the Android Market. However, my Touchpad started giving me a warning that I was running out of space on my SD Card even though there was lots of space, then "unmounted." I then moved all my apps that were installed on my internal memory to the virtual SD card hoping this would make space. II didn't realize at the time that there is a glitch with CyanogenMod 7 which "unmounts" the virtual SD card once you download more than 50 apps. Anyway, after finding this out I deleted all my Android apps which I had moved to my virtual SD card and re-booted. CyanogenMod 7 works fine again and has re-mounted my SD card however, I can no longer access the Android Market using the widget. If I open a new browser page and log into my google account I can re-access the Market but all the apps I deleted are still listed as installed as I did not uninstall them using the Android Market as I apparently should've (strike two). As such, it won't allow me to install anything that I preveiously have installed onto the same device as it has no record of me uninstalling said app. I cannot find any option to properly uninstall or clear my library through the Market, any suggestions?

Thanks.
(this has been a frustrating weekend)


----------



## grandoak

bma2010 said:


> Can Some one Please upload the UPDATE2 to a different site? This site doesnt allowing the download while I am using personal hotspot.


Filesonic no longer allows _anyone_ other than the uploader to download files stored there.

If anyone knows of an alternate location,* please share*.


----------



## mpullan

Got the Market to finally load...all is good.


----------



## mpullan

Btw, I just keep getting the following error: "server error, retry". Anyone have an idea on that issue?

Marcus

5th time is a charm!!!!


----------

